# WinCC flexible 2007 auf Breitbild Laptop



## neibeck (24 Juni 2008)

Hallo!

Ich hab teilweise Probleme mit WinCC auf meinem Dell-breitbild-Laptop, am LCD des Laptops und auch extern auf einem Breitbild-LCD.

Und zwar werden Teile des Programms am Rand nicht angezeigt, bzw verschwinden hinter dem Fensterrand... Maximieren, usw. hilft nix, auch ein umstellen der Auflösung auf ein 4:3 Format nicht...

Screenshot (siehe rechter Rand): http://img501.imageshack.us/img501/3817/anzeigelm6.jpg

Hat jemand eine Lösung für dieses Problem? Nervt echt gewaltig weil man teilweise Einstellungen nur über Umwege verändern kann.

mfg
neibeck


----------



## Ralle (24 Juni 2008)

Auf welcher Einstellung steht dein Bildschirm in Windows im Schriftgrad?

"Eigenschaften von Anzeige" --> "Darstellung" --> Schriftgrad


----------



## neibeck (24 Juni 2008)

Schriftgrad "normal"
warum?


----------



## Ralle (24 Juni 2008)

neibeck schrieb:


> Schriftgrad "normal"
> warum?



Weil mal jemand Probleme mit der Anzeige hatte, als er die Schrift auf größer gestellt hatte, aber das trifft ja dann bei dir nicht zu, leider . Hast du mal nach neueren Grafiktreibern für den Dell gesucht? Ich hab eine Auflösung von 1680*1050 ohne Probleme.


----------



## neibeck (24 Juni 2008)

nein, neuere treiber hab ich noch nicht probiert... der laptop ist gerade mal 1 monat alt, also denke ich gibts vl auch keine neueren Treiber.. aber ich werd mal nachschaun...

bin übrigens nicht der einzige bei uns... haben 3 gleiche Laptops, bei jedem dieses Problem...


----------



## Ralle (24 Juni 2008)

neibeck schrieb:


> nein, neuere treiber hab ich noch nicht probiert... der laptop ist gerade mal 1 monat alt, also denke ich gibts vl auch keine neueren Treiber.. aber ich werd mal nachschaun...
> 
> bin übrigens nicht der einzige bei uns... haben 3 gleiche Laptops, bei jedem dieses Problem...



Könntest mal nachschauen, ob es "alte" Treiber gibt z.Bsp. Standardtreiber des Grafikkartenherstellers. Aber vorher ein Backup ders Laptop machen, nicht daß du dein Windows zerschießt. Sag mal, ist da evtl. ein Tool drauf (zur Grafikkarte), daß sich die Fenstergrößen und Positionen von Programmen merkt? Hatte ich mal bei einer Matrox-Karte, das hat mir dann bei bestimmten Programmen die Fenster gründlich zuerschossen, ähnlich wie bei dir.


----------



## neibeck (24 Juni 2008)

hab gerade den neuesten treiber probiert, keine änderung... einen älteren Treiber kann ich nicht finden und will ich auch nicht so unbedingt probieren...


----------



## Ralle (24 Juni 2008)

Ah, ich wußte doch, daß das mit der Anzeige zu tun hatte. Nur nicht bei 

"Eigenschaften der Anzeige" --> "Darstellung" --> "Schriftgrad"

sondern bei

"Eigenschaften der Anzeige" --> "Einstellungen" --> "Erweitert" --> "DPI-Einstellungen"

Stell das mal auf "Normalgröße" 96 DPI, ich vermute ihr habt da "Groß" 120DPI drinstehen. In diesem Fall habe ich den gleichen Effekt wie du. Da wird dann aber nach der Umstellung eure Bildschirmschrift recht klein werden . Siemens hat da einen niedlichen kleinen Bug im WinCCFlex (na ja, einer mehr oder weniger, was solls ).


----------



## neibeck (25 Juni 2008)

ich werd bekloppt.... du hast wirklich recht... vl sollte mal jemand siemens das mitteilen, damit die einen Hotfix rausbringen...


----------



## Ralle (25 Juni 2008)

Du bist gut, die ToTo-Liste bei Siemens ist bestimmt recht lang (so ein Minibug geht doch da glatt unter  und wenn die klug sind, lesen die hier eh mit . Dann hätten sie wenigstens das Ohr am (Programmier-)Volk, was ja bekanntlich noch nie geschadet hat. Aber du kannst das gerne melden, leider weiß ich nichts von Prämien, für das Melden von erkannten Bugs.


----------



## neibeck (25 Juni 2008)

da hast du wohl oder übel recht... vor allem die Geschwindigkeit der Software nervt doch jeden... aber dass ist eine andere schon oft diskutierte sache...

aber vor allem danke für deine Hilfe!

mfg


----------

